# manual v auto



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

do you drive a manual or auto? ive always been a manual man but recently started thinking about getting an auto beemer just to cruise around in, i must be getting old :lol:


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

The 8spd ZF auto in the latest beemers is sublime, Wonderful bit of kit


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Went automatic about 3 cars ago , My 330i auto gearbox is superb


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto, 7 speed with flappy paddles. Flappy paddles are fun...


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've always had manuals, however after moving to a city I'm definitely getting an auto next. My foot gets sore with all the stop start clutching.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Manual every time. 

Have driven same engine as mine in a 7 speed auto guise with flappy paddle. Bored after 5 minutes with the paddles and felt removed from driving generally with auto, just do not see the attraction.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Manual. 
I want a manual next but chances are it will be a slushbox

Each has its place. Manual for driving, Auto for sitting in traffic


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Manual 

Although I like the semi auto with flappy paddles, I prefer having a clutch


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Auto.

Have a smoke. Drink a coffee, adjust the radio.

None of that mashing your left arm and leg.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Always manual for me
I like the fact that I choose between keeping the revs down to try and get above 20 MPG or thrash the hell out of the faff and get galons to the mile but with a big grin on my face without the gearbox telling me what to do or doing anything stupid like changing gear through a corner. Plus I drove a auto once and kept left foot braking for some reason


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Both!

1)2010 Merc 250 CDI auto with tiptronic. Easy to drive, paddleshift rather slow to respond but useful to change down to overtake, If I want to get a move on I just use sport mode and watch the traffic go backwards behind me. 0-60 6.8, 150 mph and 47 average mpg over 6000 miles. I have never liked autos as they used too much fuel but the modern ones are far more efficient. Fabulous car........but then I also have:

2) 2014 MX5 1.8, absolute joy to drive with fabulous gearbox and spot on handling. Would anyone seriously buy an auto MX5?

All personal choice, a modern auto is a great drivers car..........


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

The family car is an auto but me and the other half both have a hot hatch manual also. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Ive always gone maual. Drove my dads a5 auto with dsg and sequencial. Sooo odd and different to drive. Dsg and seq are fun tho. Can switch from rally to f1 mode lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It depends what kind of car it is. A big motorway cruiser, then an auto. 

A sporty fun car then it really needs to be manual for me.

Even the kids laugh at other kids who can't change gears for themselves playing video games.  It's seen as cheating and taking the fun out of it even to kids.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Manual for me everytime.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have always driven manuals and often wondered what it's like to drive an auto with paddle shifters.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Always driven manuals, but im really tempted by something with a DSG box & padle shift.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have always driven manuals and often wondered what it's like to drive an auto with paddle shifters.


As above tedious after about 5 minutes! Really thought it would be more fun than it was. Guess I'm old before my time and stuck in my ways


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

I started driving in 1990 and, up until last October, always had manuals. It took me some time to admit to myself that, due to deteriorating health, I was struggling to use a clutch.

I've done about 300 miles in my current car, a 530d auto (so, a big Beemer to cruise around in), and it's taken me that long to adopt the 'auto' mindset, and that is to let the 'box do the work. When you let it do its job, driving becomes effortless, especially around town. It does somewhat detach you from the driving experience, however.

It does have a manual option (Steptronic) but I've found it difficult to use. Not because of the gearbox but because the engine is so well soundproofed, it's hard to hear when I need to change. Maybe once the weather improves, and I get it onto some decent roads, I'll learn to use it properly...that is, unless I become lazy, which is entirely possible, because, well, the lever's alllll the way over there, and my arm's nicely ensconced on this armrest thingy here and, well, ...!!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Manual test drove dsg and liked it a lot but didnt like it £1499 a lot


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I've an auto e39 five series. It is lovely for a lazy drive. I love it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've had French hot hatches for the last 12 years so it's manual all the way for me. Yeah you heard that Clio 200! Haha

If I had to commute distances by car or use it every day I'd consider a DSG type set up but I prefer the involvement of a manual as impressive as modern autos are.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

A decent dual clutch auto for me, no less fun than a manual on a sporty car IMO and no chance of me fluffing gears when excited!


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Mercedes with 7g+ auto, paddles are very quick. 

I flick between full auto and paddles depending on the conditions, long run = full auto. 

Steve


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've had the benefit of driving autos at work and manuals for my own car. It all comes down to how good the gear box is. 
The vauxhall I drove was rubbish. 
Then on to BMW from E39 five Seris upto the latest X5 the 8 speed ZF is fantastic. The changes are smooth and barely noticeable. The ratios are perfectly matched. I find the quickest way to drive is to use sport and let the gearbox do the up changes. But change down manually by two ratios at a time then the car is almost always in the correct gear for the off.
Comparing this with the 6 speed in a Volvo V40 is light years behind, sport mode causes a hesitation like nothing else and it's impossible to get a smooth change.

If it hasn't got the ZF then it's a manual for me.


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

Manual

There is something rewarding about downshifting yourself and blipping the throttle yourself


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Manual for fun car depending and Auto for the daily drive. I have a 2013 Mercedes C220CDI and drive at least 100 miles a day for work and 55+mpg and sitting on the motorway its great for its use. If you want to go quicker it needs to be in sport as the standard setting frequently picks the wrong gear.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Always had a manual...and never thought it'd ever go for an auto....until I got my current car.

7 speed auto wit flappys....it's fine...not much better or worse than manual. No less fun. Perhaps the real test will be going back to a manual and see if I think it's a PITA.



empsburna said:


> Auto.
> 
> Have a smoke. Drink a coffee, adjust the radio.
> 
> None of that mashing your left arm and leg.


Not to forget checking FaceTwitAgram and eating your cornflakes.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Always had manual cars but a new commute and a lot of traffic means I will be moving to the dark side with an automatic next time around.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Got an 'auto' smax now which is great 
Had both but I find driving manual for any length of time increases my pain so will be sticking with auto from now on


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Bero said:


> Not to forget checking FaceTwitAgram and eating your cornflakes.


And putting your make up on.

I must say though, a manual is preferable over a poor auto box.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've had only 1 Auto out of 9 cars. 

For everyday driving, work commute etc. Auto all the way. Especially in traffic etc.

For having a good drive around, to have some fun, Manual all the way!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I have to have an auto so the Wife doesnt stall it..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Always had manuals which I prefer but automatics are ok to drive especially round town in stop start traffic.

I have a MK6 2012 VW Golf Match 1.4 TSI manual currently.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

empsburna said:


> And putting your make up on.
> 
> I must say though, a manual is preferable over a poor auto box.


I guess not all manuals are the same.....and even more true with autos. But I agree with your premise.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Auto for me too , fed up driving manuals


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Bero said:


> I guess not all manuals are the same.....and even more true with autos. But I agree with your premise.


I think a terrible manual is still better than a terrible auto.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Always driven manuals, but now driving my first diesel and I think I would be interested to see how it drives with a DSG box as it's a bit tractor like with a manual box and isn't much fun. 

It fights me a bit when I try to block change.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

We've currently got one of each. I'd have said manual but newer dual clutch gearboxes win hands down for me.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

millns84 said:


> We've currently got one of each. I'd have said manual but newer dual clutch gearboxes win hands down for me.


Have to agree, since having this DSG, I have not missed manual once yet


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

grapefruit said:


> I started driving in 1990 and, up until last October, always had manuals. It took me some time to admit to myself that, due to deteriorating health, I was struggling to use a clutch.
> 
> I've done about 300 miles in my current car, a 530d auto (so, a big Beemer to cruise around in), and it's taken me that long to adopt the 'auto' mindset, and that is to let the 'box do the work. When you let it do its job, driving becomes effortless, especially around town. It does somewhat detach you from the driving experience, however.
> 
> It does have a manual option (Steptronic) but I've found it difficult to use. Not because of the gearbox but because the engine is so well soundproofed, it's hard to hear when I need to change. Maybe once the weather improves, and I get it onto some decent roads, I'll learn to use it properly...that is, unless I become lazy, which is entirely possible, because, well, the lever's alllll the way over there, and my arm's nicely ensconced on this armrest thingy here and, well, ...!!


This, but mines a 330d:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Although I love the manual and going through the gears.

But should I have to be continuously in traffic all the time , I would go to a auto


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We have the new RS Clio EDC which is an auto. It's a tad 'lurchy' around town especially when you slow down at junctions and then accelerate. I offset this by using the flappy paddles.

Long distance's it copes really well with. Plus, when you take it out of auto and put it in full RS Race mode it's quite an animal. Oh, the 'launch control' is also pretty impressive. 

Saying that, our next car if it's a hot hatch will definitely be manual but if it's a bigger style cruiser then it'll definitely be an auto.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've got both, a manual clubby s and a saab 9-5 auto. Both have their plus points but if I had to have one it's likely to be an auto, but it must be a proper auto, not cvt and not dsg.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Always been a manual but been looking at the new Clio which I believe has flappy paddles so would be an automatic or semi-automatic?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Had manuals up til the last few years when my mil gave me her 2009 L200 warrior, I'd drove it previously and never thought anything of it but now I wouldn't have manual again, going to look at a navara Saturday Auto :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

My bmw auto has tge 8 speed with the paddles 

In sport mode using them it's grear bit of fun

D for the city is effortless with auto hold 

I'd not go manual again


----------



## aDAM31 (Feb 19, 2008)

Having recently had the pleasure of driving a new F10 530d with the 8-spd ZF auto box I have been on the hunt for one. Such a lovely gearbox and driving experience.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

aDAM31 said:


> Having recently had the pleasure of driving a new F10 530d with the 8-spd ZF auto box I have been on the hunt for one. Such a lovely gearbox and driving experience.


I like the way it misses out a gear if it thinks it's not worth it


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.pwcarsales.com/cars/bmw-330ci-sport-auto-coupe/ very tempting


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Just come out of an ST220 into an 530D auto, so chilled it's untrue.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Only manual car I have is the 205GTI now all the rest are auto...noting beats it for easy driving when stuck on the M25 or traffic.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Mines a manual (RCZ) but I enjoy driving the OH's Discovery 4 auto. Sport model on the dial or flappy paddles is such great fun. Deceptively quick for such a big lump


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Always had manuals, and I continue to like them - have hired a couple of autos more recently though and they were fine too. One day maybe I'll buy an auto, but for now, I'll stick to my manual.


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

I've had both, I currently have a DSG while my OH has a manual.
Prefer the auto .


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Auto for me, but I reckon I'd prefer a manual if I had a sports car and not a small truck.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Manual, im not a big fan of autos but only driven a Hilux Auto and a Corsa 1.3 Diesel Semi-Auto, both were fine and the corsa was actually quite nice to drive. 

ive dismayed the Clio 200 for its auto box and the same in the past for the 1.4 TSI Skoda Fabia/Vw Polo GTI/Seat Ibiza Cupra.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Automatic


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

DCT the future of all gearboxes


----------

